# Climbing Trees



## Naughtona

Penny is five months old now and will follow us anywhere! I climbed a tree today to see what she would do and without hesitating she climbed right up like a little squirrel. She never ceases to amaze me : 

Does anyone else's V's climb trees?


----------



## harrigab

not sure about trees but Ruby once climbed the loft ladder whilst I was up there


----------



## einspänner

Two weeks ago I had the three dogs out at our new favorite walking grounds and decided to climb a tree in this glorious row of live oaks and magnolias. 




Scout started panicking thinking that I was leaving her while my chow mix, who is an overprotective nanny of a dog, started barking and making chewbaccaesque sounds which I took as a scolding for disregarding safety. I gave Scout the up command and though she was a bit unsure, she obediently jumped up in the tree, ran straight through and jumped down again. The crazy girl got into full zoomie mode and repeatedly hurdled through the tree. I got down and made her get back in for some pictures. From her expression I guess it was only fun to be in the tree with me. Oh well.



A V for Vizsla


----------



## Darcy1311

This is a couple of photos of Darcy up a tree last year, she just loves chasing squirrels....the only problem is that she expects me to follow her...no chance, not at my delicate age.. LOL.


----------



## einspänner

That is one awesome tree!


----------



## Darcy1311

It's a bit to big for my log burner back home though......lumberjacks required..


----------



## Lyndam

Ruby always heads for the high ground.


----------



## mlg1900

haha, great video!


----------



## GoldenCompass

Naughtona said:


> Penny is five months old now and will follow us anywhere! I climbed a tree today to see what she would do and without hesitating she climbed right up like a little squirrel. She never ceases to amaze me :
> 
> Does anyone else's V's climb trees?
> 
> Elka says that once she’s learnt to climb trees like a squirrel she‘s going to fly from branch to branch to catch one.


----------

